# Was ratet ihr mir?  Rechner gekauft und nur komische Macken und statt neu gebraucht



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe einen neuen Rechner bei Redc gekauft. Beim ersten Start ging ein Fenster auf, wonach der Rechner aus zweiter Hand sei und mir mit ihm eine freie Softwareversion geliefert wurde.
Ok, schon ein Klops. Dann hat das Gehäuse an mehreren Stellen Kratzer, was auch schon seltsam ist - sogar die Maus und Tastatur ebenfalls Kratzer und eine blanke Stelle. 
Ich habe mir also denselben nochmal bestellt, wieder aber diese Meldung mit zweite Hand.
Ich habe dann eine Minderung von 30% geltend gemacht, der Rechner ist nun nicht mehr lieferbar.

Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass sich beide unterscheiden, obwohl sie ja gleich sein sollten. Es gibt also noch mehr Mängel.
Bei dem einen ist ein Treiber bis Win 8 nur dabei und ein Handbuch mit vorheriger Version und nur in English.
Der Wasserkühler oder irgendwas stinkt nach Chemie und macht komsche Geräusche. Der Lüfter hinten mit Propeller macht bei dem einen ordentlich Wind, bei dem anderen dreht er sich wohl, aber macht so gut wie keinen Wind?!
Es waren nur Antennen aber nicht das Funkteil dabei bei dem einen. Wo würde ich das Ding finden, wenn es schon montiert wäre, könnte es auf dem Lüfter sitzen?
(Und wenn es schon eingebaut wäre, dann hieße das ja auch, dass er benutzt ist, wenn man es jetzt noch nicht glaubt...)
Ich bin ratlos und enttäscht, nur Frust und Ärger und der Händler reagiert extrem verzögert und nicht angemessen meiner Meinung nach. Wie klingt das für euch und was würdet ihr tun?

Es handelt sich um einen Hyrican mit i7 6700k und GForce 970 mit Win10 pro. für 999 Euro.
Natürlich wollte ich keinen gebrauchten Rechner zu diesem Preis. Wenn ich mir diese Zusammenstellung nochmal irgendwo hole, zahl ich aber mehr und daher die Minderung evtl. interessant.
Und dann müsste ich wieder alles vergleichen. Zu dem Hersteller kann ich noch gesondert was sagen..

Jedoch hat man mir nur 80 Euro angeboten und auf die Defekte und fehlendes Funkteil nicht reagiert. Aber allein wegen den Lüftern müsste er auch schon in Reparatur obendrein.
Und dann hätte ich keinen Rechner mit so vielen Mängeln für nur 80 Euro weniger gekauft. Und ich warte übrigens schon seit 4 Wochen auf eine Lösung. Der Laden lässt sich Zeit und es sieht für mich so aus, als wenn das öfters passiert dort, weil man ja gar nicht groß reagiert und ehr abwiegelt. Ist ganz sicher kein Einzelfall von wegen "zweiter Hand" als neu... 
Habt ihr sowas auch schon erlebt?
Freue mich auf eure Meinungen und Tipps für mich.


----------



## asdaffe (7. Dezember 2016)

haste 999 schon reduziert bezahlt ? ansonsten bekommste die graka mit cpu und windoof 10 für 450€. für die restlichen 550€ muss da schon was schönes noch drinne sein:p
im vergleich zum gebraucht.

naja nen gamer kauft sich die teile einzeln weil diese komplett pc's immer ziemlich überteuert sind meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Einfach zurückgeben und Geld wiederverlangen und bei einem seriösen Händler kaufen. Wobei 1000 Euro für diesen Rechner ohnehin schon ziemlich teuer klingen.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ja ich hab 999 bezahlt für den Hydro Gamer Hyrican 4849 Hyrican


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen neuen Rechner bei Redc gekauft. Beim ersten Start ging ein Fenster auf, wonach der Rechner aus zweiter Hand sei und mir mit ihm eine freie Softwareversion geliefert wurde.


 ein Fenster, wo das drinsteht? ^^ So was hab ich noch nie gehört. Wenn einer nen gebrauchten PC kauft, dann kann der PC doch nicht "wissen", dass der PC nun einem anderen gehört.... ^^



> Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass sich beide unterscheiden, obwohl sie ja gleich sein sollten. Es gibt also noch mehr Mängel.
> Bei dem einen ist ein Treiber bis Win 8 nur dabei und ein Handbuch mit vorheriger Version und nur in English.


 naja, das ist ja kein echter Mangel, denn Treiber kann, nein: SOLLTE man sich eh selber runterladen.  Der Rest ist aber eine Frechheit.



> Ich bin ratlos und enttäscht, nur Frust und Ärger und der Händler reagiert extrem verzögert und nicht angemessen meiner Meinung nach. Wie klingt das für euch und was würdet ihr tun?


 bei den ganzen Mängeln muss der Shop das zurücknehmen, vor allem falls er den PC als "neu" verkauft hat. Aber selbst bei einem gebrauchten darf das nicht sein, dass zB ein Lüfter nicht geht. Das Problem könnte aber sein: FALLS du einer Einigung zugestimmt hast durch die Minderung und erst danach noch weitere Mängel gefunden hast, wird es kompliziert. 

Für so was würde ich lieber zu einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen. Da zahlst du vlt 20€ für einen Rat, aber der ist dann auch rechtlich einwandfrei.


Was ist denn an dem PC, den du nun hast anders? Nur die Mängel, oder ist ne ganze andere CPU, Grafikkarte usw. drin?


@asdaffe: wie kommst du bitte drauf, dass die Graka + CPU + Windows nur 450€ kosten würde? Allein die CPU kostet schon 350€, die GTX 970 220€. Mainboard mind 70-80€, Gehäuse 40€, Netzteil 40€, Festplatte 1000GB 50€, 8GB RAM 45€... das sind dann schon sicher 800-850€ ohne Windows.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ja ich denke auch, das Ding ist in den Brunnen gefallen und nur noch ein Kuhhandel. Aber wenn ich wieder von neuem anfange, wirds noch teurer bei den Komponenten. Und der Kauf hat schon so lange gedauert, bis ich mich entschieden hatte.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Den finde ich nicht mal in Google ... aber von diesen Hyrican Rechnern gibt es eh unendlich viele Modelle. Sind halt die typischen Kaufhaus-Fertigrechner. Wobei mir nicht so ganz klar ist, was du z.B. mit Wasserkühlung oder z.B. den "Funkdingern, Antennen" meinst?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> Hallo, ja ich denke auch, das Ding ist in den Brunnen gefallen und nur noch ein Kuhhandel. Aber wenn ich wieder von neuem anfange, wirds noch teurer bei den Komponenten.


 Naja, man kann sich gut nen PC zusammenstellen, der genau so stark ist und eher 900€ kostet, vor allem wenn du auf eine Übertakter-CPU verzichtest. 

Was genau willst du denn nun noch? Zurückgeben anscheinend ja nicht...  du willst mehr "Schadenersatz", oder worum geht es Dir? Also, wenn die Hardware bezüglich der Kernbauteile okay ist, also 6700K und ne GTX 970 (wobei ICH die nicht mehr genommen hätte), dann kannst du da nicht mehr viel machen, außer mit viel Aufwand und Ärger. Da würde ich eher die Sache vergessen und selber ein paar Euro investieren, um die defekten/schlechten Teile zu tauschen, zb den Wasserkühler raus und einen guten Luftkühler nehmen, und den einen schwachen Lüfter ersetzen - wobei es gut sein kann, dass der langsam drehen SOLL und nur dann schneller wird, wenn es im PC warm wird.


kannst du vlt mal alle Einzelteile genau nennen, inkl. Hersteller und Modell usw. ? Die PCs "Hyrican" gibt es nämlich zahlreich, das ist eine weit verbreitete Fertig-PC-Marke.


----------



## asdaffe (7. Dezember 2016)

die cpu bekommste für 300€, die 970 gtx für 150€~ kommt drauf an welche obwohl ich 4gb karten oder wie bei der nur 3,5^^ schon bissl outdatet finde.windows 10key muss man sich nicht unbedingt kaufen win7 code aufm billig notebook oder so tuts auch. oder vom alten rechner ist ja übernehmbar. ansonsten 1000€ darum ging es ja gebraucht hätte ich mir mehr erhofft.

mich würde die gtx an dem system


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Herbboy, das Fenster von der GData Software. Da steht der Text drin. Natürlich weiß der Rechner das nicht, aber jemand muss ja genau diese Software installiert haben, die das aussagt.
Mehr Mängel sind die Lüfter, Geräusche, wenig Wind und stinkt, es feht ein Funkteil, siehe oben. Alles was draunter steht.
Ich meine, wenn ein alter Treiber dabei ist für ein altes Betriebssystem, dann ist der Rechner wohl auch schon älter? Bei dem anderen war ein win 10 Treiber beiliegend. Eine Einigung gibts noch nicht. Bin echt ratlos bei der Fülle an Mängeln und einem offensichtlich gebrauchtem Rechner, ob ich hinter der Minderung und Reparatur hinterherrennen soll oder nochmal losrennen soll und tiefer in die Tasche greifen sollte...


----------



## asdaffe (7. Dezember 2016)

die sache ist für 1000€ bekommste was besseres gebraucht. mit ner 1060 vllt sogar. ansonsten hm...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

asdaffe schrieb:


> die cpu bekommste für 300€, die 970 gtx für 150€~


 du meinst gebraucht? Sag das doch...    er ging ja davon aus, dass der PC neu ist. Aber auch gebraucht: so ein PC kostet neu mind 900€, und da die Teile nicht alt sind, dürfte man da selbst gebraucht und wenn es von einem Laden kommt und nicht von privat trotzdem noch 650€ verlangen.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Herbboy, ich habe ja den Vergleich da ich 2 gleiche Rechnertypen da hab. Der eine Lüfter bläst wie die Feuerwehr, der andere gar nicht, dreht aber. 
Nee ich will eigentlich keinen Extrastress. Entweder Minderung oder weg. Ist dann eine Frage des Preises, aber ich sehe von redcoo keinen echten Lösungsvorschlag und finde es auch unlustig einen neuen Rechner zu reparieren...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> Hallo Herbboy, das Fenster von der GData Software. Da steht der Text drin. Natürlich weiß der Rechner das nicht, aber jemand muss ja genau diese Software installiert haben, die das aussagt.


 dann geht es aber eher um ne Art Lizenz oder so was. 



> Mehr Mängel sind die Lüfter, Geräusche, wenig Wind und stinkt, es feht ein Funkteil, siehe oben. Alles was draunter steht.


 ja, das kannst du selber regeln, zb andere Lüfter, und das Funkteil: das wird wohl WLAN sein, aber brauchst du WLAN überhaupt?



> Ich meine, wenn ein alter Treiber dabei ist für ein altes Betriebssystem, dann ist der Rechner wohl auch schon älter?


 ja klar, aber DASS der gebraucht ist, das ist ja eh klar, daher spielt es an sich keine Rolle, was für Treiber dabei sind. da hätten eben so gut auch neuste Treiber bei sein können, obwohl der vielleicht schon 2 Jahre alt ist. 



> Eine Einigung gibts noch nicht. Bin echt ratlos bei der Fülle an Mängeln und einem offensichtlich gebrauchtem Rechner, ob ich hinter der Minderung und Reparatur hinterherrennen soll oder nochmal losrennen soll und tiefer in die Tasche greifen sollte...


 wenn es keine Einigung gibt, dann Verbraucherzentrale. Das ist der beste Rat, der mir einfällt, außer dass du direkt nen "richtigen" Anwalt nimmst.


----------



## asdaffe (7. Dezember 2016)

glaub persönlich würde ich die graka verkaufen und was besseres holen. ansonsten joar kann man so lassen.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Spiritogr, huch, meinte den 4859..


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

also würdet ihr das Ding wegen dem Preis behalten, auch mit den Mängeln und obwohl er gebraucht ist?
Der stinkende und nicht funktionierende Lüfter hat mir ehrlich gesagt den Rest gegeben. Ich hatte ja noch Hoffnung, dass er wohl gebraucht und eine Weile im Gebrauch war, aber da sieht ja nach fettem Reklamationsrückläufer aus von Anno Tobak.
Ich wollte schon den 6700k weil ich 4k Videoschnitt machen wollte und der da der Testsieger ist, die anderen alle langsamer.
Hatte mir andere angeschaut aber letztlich landete ich mit allen Zusammenstellungen immer bei um die 1000 und hatte dann das Angebot da gesehen und zugeschlagen.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

achso, ich würde eigentlich nie gebraucht kaufen. Wenn ich den zurückgebe, dann kauf ich nur neu wieder. Aber möglichst bis 1000, ist ja auch schon eine Stange Geld. Hatte daher die Abstriche bei der Graka gemacht. 
Wo bekomme ich denn diese ganzen Komponeten tatsächlich unter 1000? Würd ich dann ggfs. schon machen, wobei ich kein Schrauber bin bisher


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Hyrican HydroGamer 4859 - Daten- und Preisvergleich


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> also würdet ihr das Ding wegen dem Preis behalten, auch mit den Mängeln und obwohl er gebraucht ist?


 an sich nein, aber es hört sich so an, als willst du nicht erneut einen suchen, der für 1000€ ein gutes Paket bietet. Wenn du aber doch einen neuen suchen willst, dann versuch den anderen zurückzugeben.



> Der stinkende und nicht funktionierende Lüfter hat mir ehrlich gesagt den Rest gegeben. Ich hatte ja noch Hoffnung, dass er wohl gebraucht und eine Weile im Gebrauch war, aber da sieht ja nach fettem Reklamationsrückläufer aus von Anno Tobak.
> Ich wollte schon den 6700k weil ich 4k Videoschnitt machen wollte und der da der Testsieger ist, die anderen alle langsamer.


 der 6700k ist halt schneller im Videoediting als ein 6700 ohne K, weil er den höheren Takt bietet. Aber auch ein 6700 ohne K wäre sehr stark, der 6700K ist halt NOCH stärker. Das ist wie ein BMW M5 mit 350PS vs einen mit 380PS    Daher würde ich mich nicht ZU sehr auf den 6700k versteifen. 

Der hier zB wäre ein wenig unter 1000€, die Grafikkarte ist im Schnitt etwas schneller als die GTX 970, und die CPU ist halt der 6700 ohne K, der aber im Turbotakt nahe an den 6700k rankommt  https://www.amazon.de/AGANDO-Windows-Garantie-Computer-Multimedia/dp/B01MA5FF5N  außerdem - für Videoediting sehr gut, dass der 16GB RAM hat. Der Hyrican hat ja nur 8GB. Vorteil beim Hyrican aber: der hat eine SSD. Die könnte man aber für 60€ selber nachrüsten, allerdings müsste man dann Windows darauf neu installieren - das wiederum aber würde dafür sorgen, dass das Windows komplett frei von eventueller Werbesoftware ist.


PS: bei Amazon "hacken" manchmal Betrüger die Anbieter, also wenn da einer so einen PC neu für nur 450€ anbietet, dann kann das nicht stimmen, und niemals überweisen, wenn du eine email vom angeblichen Anbieter bekommst - die Bezahlung geht immer über Amazon, nicht per email!


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Redcoon ist eigentlich eine gute Firma, die wurden ja von Media Markt / Saturn gekauft. Ich habe da schon oft Elektronik gekauft. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass es da ein paar Verständnisprobleme gibt, weil KlaraSicht sich leider nicht sonderlich gut artikulieren kann und die Beiträge schwer verständlich sind. Z.B. glaube ich nicht, dass die beiden bestellten PCs gebraucht waren. Und wieso hat KlaraSicht beide Rechner zu Hause, wenn das eine schon ein Austauschrechner sein soll? Ich halte Probleme da auch eher für Transportschäden oder halt Pech gehabt, weil schlecht zusammengebaut oder mal mit einem "Montagsteil" drin erwischt, das sollte aber problemlos korrigierbar sein. Allerdings kommt es natürlich beim Support auch immer ein wenig darauf an, wie man sich anstellt, ich will da jetzt nichts unterstellen aber irgendwie kommt mir das alles ein wenig spanisch vor.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

Ach so, Redc soll Redcoon sein? Also, dann liegt es in der Tat eher an einer nicht ganz soliden Kommunikation denn, bei so einem Shop sollte ein Widerruf an sich kein Problem sein, und klare Gebrauchtware OHNE das zu kennzeichnen verkaufen die auch nicht.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Wie bitte? Arbeitet ihr für die oder was, dass das auf einmal alles nicht sein kann. Es ist aber so. Und ich kann mich artikulieren, man muss es nur lesen. Ich bin aber auch kein Hardwareprofi.
Wenn diese ganzen Klöpse für einen neuen Rechner sprechen: WOW.

Es ist kein "Austauschrechner", das habe ich nie gesagt - sondern ich habe den 2 x gekauft, weil der erste "aus zweiter Hand" war und überall Kratzer hat. Das steht da auch so - bitte nochmal einfach lesen. Das kann *nicht* durch den Transport passiert sein, die sind ja in Styropor. 


Dass Redc so gut ist, kann ich hier überhaupt nicht bestätigen. So pauschal kann doch wohl niemand behaupten, dass die immer super sind. Das kommt mir auch etwas komisch hier vor.  Denn die haben extrem schlechte Bewertungen, vor allem wenn es um Servicefälle geht, wie man nachlesen kann. Google Bewertungen 2,3 von 5 Stern, super, ne. 

Einfach mal richtig lesen. Mit Funk meine ich natürlich übrigens WLAN, was sonst. 

Natürlich kann ich den zurückgeben, das ist ja mein gutes Recht, wenn mir ein Rechner mit Mängeln geliefert wird. Aber man kann auch mindern, wenn es interessant ist preislich.


----------



## asdaffe (7. Dezember 2016)

für mich wärs für das geld kein interessantes angebot. selbst mit dem rabatt

in meinen augen sunn ''oh nen 1000€ fertig pc der muss gut sein'' für leute die sich kaum auskennen angebot.
irgend ne komponente ist da immer eher mies


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Wieso kommt man auf die Idee den gleichen Rechner zwei Mal zu kaufen anstelle den "Defekten" bzw. "Gebrauchten" zurückzuschicken?


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Es ist übrigens vom Onlinehandel bekannt, vor allem von Media Markt, dass die sehr wohl ihre Rückläufer wieder original verpacken und dann normal verkaufen. Das hört man doch wirklich sehr oft. googelt doch einfach mal media markt verkauft alt als neu
oder lest das: Media Markt: «Kunden bewusst betrogen, verarscht» | Handelszeitung.ch
bevor ihr das hier abtut. Tja. So sieht das wohl aus.
Seltsame Reaktion kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2016)

Das ist beim Onlinehandel normal und hat nichts mit Betrug zu tun. Du hast halt 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Sollen die Händler alle zurückgeschickten Artikel wegwerfen? Machen die natürlich nicht. Die schauen nach, dass der Zustand in Ordnung, d.h. wie neu ist, und dann wird das neu verpackt. Einige Firmen wie Game Stop oder Amazon kennzeichnen das dann in der Regel auch aber das ist natürlich keine Pflicht. Nur sollten natürlich Kratzer etc. nicht sein, das hätte bei der Überprüfung bemerkt werden müssen und der Artikel dann zum Hersteller zurückgeschickt werden und nicht wieder in den Verkauf gehen, es sei denn vielleicht als speziell gekennzeichnete B-Ware.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Spritigre: fragst du dich jetzt wieso ich den 2 x gekauft habe? Ich habe doch gesagt, dass ich den als ich sah, dass der die Mängel hatte sofort nochmal gekauft habe, weil der im Ausverkauf schon war und dann war er vergriffen, daher habe ich mir den schnell nochmal gesichert. Also habe ich die Auswahl gehabt welchen der 2 gebrauchten behalten oder gar keinen. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen.
Ist also kein Einzelfall. Der andere Rechner knackt unharmonisch, den habe ich widerrufen. Will ich nicht sowas. 

Da mir dann aber die weiteren Mängel auffielen, ist behalten vollkommen unlustig jetzt selbst mit Minderung. Der Sachverhalt ist wohl zu kompliziert, gell.
Die Frage ist da, bei welchem Preis würde man den behalten wollen...

Hallo Asdaffe, ich denke, das beste wäre wohl wirklich die Rückgabe. Allein schon weil der obendrein in Reparatur müsste - das ist alles Mist. Im Grunde sind mir meine Nerven lieber als mich von denen reinlegen zu lassen und den Trara zu haben. 
War halt ein Schnäppchen und letztlich ehr eine Schrecken ohne Ende. Und wenns gebraucht ist, ist es sowieso mit dem Schnäppchen hinfällig. Ärgerlich. Man verliert die Hoffnung, dass es noch ehrliche Läden gibt.
Wollte den 6700k weil der eben der Beste ist, der 6700 ist zwar gut, aber gegen einen kl. Mehrpreis hat man den 6700k.
Den Abstrich machte ich dann bei der Graka, die ja übrigens nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Arbeitet ihr für die oder was, dass das auf einmal alles nicht sein kann. Es ist aber so. Und ich kann mich artikulieren, man muss es nur lesen. Ich bin aber auch kein Hardwareprofi.


 ich hatte nur gesagt, dass vielleicht dem Shop nicht ganz klar ist, WAS für krasse Mängel es sind, weil du es vlt nicht ganz klar rübergebracht hast. Ich hab auch zuerst nicht verstanden, was nun wie genau los ist.

Und Kratzer sollten in der Tat nicht vom Transport kommen, das ist ja wohl klar. 





> Dass Redc so gut ist, kann ich hier überhaupt nicht bestätigen. So pauschal kann doch wohl niemand behaupten, dass die immer super sind. Das kommt mir auch etwas komisch hier vor.  Denn die haben extrem schlechte Bewertungen, vor allem wenn es um Servicefälle geht, wie man nachlesen kann. Google Bewertungen 2,3 von 5 Stern, super, ne.


 niemand sagt, dass die "immer super" sind. Fehler passieren nun mal, und bei den Bewertungen lassen auch oft DIE den Ärger raus, die ein Problem hatten, auch wenn in Wahrheit 95-99% keine Probleme haben - von denen aber schreibt halt kaum jemand eine Meinung. Daher würde ich diese Meinungen nicht ZU ernst nehmen. Wenn du nach so was gehst, sind grad die bekannteren größeren Läden vor allem bei Reklamationen grauenhaft...

Und Dein Link ist für die Schweiz, das ist dort ein eigenständiges Unternehmen. zudem ist der Artikel 4 Jahre alt - da kann sich viel ändern in so einer Zeit, sowohl positiv als auch negativ. redcoon selbst gehört zu MM, hat aber ne eigene Geschäftsleitung. 



> Natürlich kann ich den zurückgeben, das ist ja mein gutes Recht, wenn mir ein Rechner mit Mängeln geliefert wird. Aber man kann auch mindern, wenn es interessant ist preislich.


 Da sollte Dir klar sein, da der Shop Dir ja einfach nur glauben muss, dass der Shop nicht weiß, ob man die Mängel nur vortäuscht. Aus dem Grunde kann es eben schwer sein, OHNE Rücksendung was zu vereinbaren, und daher ist an sich eine Rücksendung der Normalfall.

Im übrigen ist es völlig klar, dass die Shops auch mal bereits geöffnete Produkte erneut versenden - es sollte aber eben vor dem erneuten Versand geprüft werden, ob das Produkt noch einwandfrei ist, also ohne Abnutzungserscheinungen und voll funktionsfähig. Das ist bei Dir wohl nicht passiert, oder du hast aus versehen einen gekennzeichneten Artikel gekauft und den Hinweis übersehen, dass es ein Rückläufer oder so ist. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei redcoon ist, aber bei MediaMarkt zB werden auch "Restposten" inkl. Hinweis verkauft.


Ich verstehe inzwischen auch nicht, was denn überhaupt Deine Frage ist. Du willst ja anscheinend eine Minderung - dann teil denen das halt mit. ^^  Ich dachte jetzt, es sei Dir nicht klar, was du willst, oder dass es eben "Ärger" gibt und du wissen willst, wer "Recht hat".


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre

Wenn reklamierte Rückläufer überarbeitet und vom Hersteller o. Händler  mit Software ausgestattet wird, die zum einem gebrauchten Rechner gehört und    als neu verkauft wird   UND    diese Ware dann noch Kratzer, fehlende Teile, defekte Lüfter, Beigaben aus Vistazeiten und und und hat, dann ist das wohl nicht normal. Wenn du den Artikel liest den ich verlinkt habe, dann kann man nicht mehr von einem Versehen sprechen. 
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Rückläufer ohne Mängel verkauft werden. Aber davon kann hier wohl nicht die Rede sein.
Tja, die haben sich wohl mit der Software selber verraten ohne es zu merken.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> Wenn du den Artikel liest den ich verlinkt habe, dann kann man nicht mehr von einem Versehen sprechen.


 das betrifft aber wie gesagt die Schweiz und ist schon 4 Jahre her,  und es kann sehr wohl ein Versehen sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die das absichtlich machen, denn so ein PC MUSS ja dann Ärger geben und erneute Kosten verursachen. Was Absicht sein mag ist, dass man aus Kostengründen die Prüfung sehr lax handhabt und bewusst in Kauf nimmt, dass manche Kunden sich dann beschweren. Aber dass sie denken "der Kunde schluckt das", das sicher nicht. Das mag bei LEICHTEN Mängeln der Fall sein, die die Funktion nicht tangieren, aber nicht bei so was.




> Wenn reklamierte Rückläufer überarbeitet und vom Hersteller o. Händler  mit Software ausgestattet wird, die zum einem gebrauchten Rechner gehört und    als neu verkauft wird   UND    diese Ware dann noch Kratzer, fehlende Teile, defekte Lüfter, Beigaben aus Vistazeiten und und und hat, dann ist das wohl nicht normal.
> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Rückläufer ohne Mängel verkauft werden. Aber davon kann hier wohl nicht die Rede sein.


 genau, und daher an sich: zurück damit.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Ja, eure Meinungen und Tipps haben mir schon geholfen, danke.

Ich kaufe keine 2 neuen Lüfter on top, da bekomme ichs tatsächlich nagelneu zu dem Preis wie ich es eigentlich wollte.  Genug schwarz ärgert. 
 Echt ein Alptraum. 
Bei dem Hersteller und nicht bei dem Händler kauf ich nix mehr. 
Nur traurig, dass man von denen wirklich nichts erwarten kann. Wenn das ein Einzelfall wäre, wären die ja erschrocken und würden sich Mühe geben, aber nichts dergleichen.

Bin mit den Bewertungen aus Erfahrung anderer Meinung, die spiegeln sehr wohl eine repräsentative Meinung und ein Geschehen dort. Ich habe selber 10 Jahre Bewertungen erhalten. Es bewerten keinesfalls nur die Unzufriedenen, ich hatte nämlich 5 von 5 Sternen. So viele Beschwerden kommen nicht von ungefähr. Das hat schon Aussagekraft.   Hinterher ist man klüger. Bei denen gibts zuviele Verlierer, klarer Fall. Auf dem Buckel der Käufer wirds ausgetragen.

Wünsche allen ich einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2016)

KlaraSicht schrieb:


> Bin mit den Bewertungen aus Erfahrung anderer Meinung, die spiegeln sehr wohl eine repräsentative Meinung und ein Geschehen dort. Ich habe selber 10 Jahre Bewertungen erhalten. Es bewerten keinesfalls nur die Unzufriedenen, ich hatte nämlich 5 von 5 Sternen. So viele Beschwerden kommen nicht von ungefähr. Das hat schon Aussagekraft.


 ich sprach von den größeren Shops - bei den "kleineren" und ich geh mal davon aus, dass du eher als Einzelkaufmann/frau unterwegs warst, werten die Leute eher gern mal, wenn alles okay war, zudem ist die Fehlerquote bei kleineren "ehrlichen" Shops eh geringer, weil da weniger Leute involviert sind. Und im Falle einer Reklamation werden die wenigen Mitarbeiter zu 100% aus eigener Überzeugung unbedingt das beste für den Kunden versuchen. 

 Oder eBay, da haben auch lange Zeit viele Leute alles bewertet, weil das rein historisch auf Bewertungen basierte und man lange Zeit auch selber ebenfalls ne gute Wertung an den Kunden vergab und hoffte, dass der den Shop dann auch gut bewertet, was dann viele auch taten.

Bei größeren Shops ist aber bekannt, dass etliche Leute, bei denen es einfach nur "normal" ablief, gar nicht in einem Portal die Leistung bewerten. Von denen, die Probleme hatten, werten aber extrem viele, um ihrem Ärger Luft zu machen. Das sieht man auch daran, dass bei manchen Wertungsportalen für einige große Firmen über 50% der Leute Beschwerden hatten, und das glaubst du ja sicher selber nicht, dass die Hälfte der Bestellungen schiefgeht und so ein Unternehmen dann trotzdem über Jahre existiert und nicht Pleite geht...    das heißt aber nicht, dass redcoon von den größeren Shops astrein ist - kann gut sein, dass die nicht so dolle sind. Aber sicher nicht SO schlecht, wie einige Portale es aussehen lassen.  Denn das ist eben NICHT repräsentativ.   

Aber Hauptsache du weißt jetzt, wie du weiter vorgehen willst.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

PS: nein es wurde sogar bestritten, dass der Artikel ein Rückläufer ist und schon mal geöffnet worden ist. 
 Das war deren erste Stellungsnahme, nachdem ich sofort nach Erhalt die Kratzer reklamierte und dass er sichtlich schon mal geöffnet war, also wohl ein Rückläufer sei. 

Habe Fotos und Screenshot geschickt. Das ist einfach und nicht misszuverstehen. Der Fehler liegt also nicht bei mir.

Es kam kein Angebot, dass sie die Lüfter reparieren wollen oder so oder eine Nachfrage zu irgendwas. So sieht das aus.


----------



## KlaraSicht (7. Dezember 2016)

Bewertungen: ab einem gewissen Prozentsatz sind Umfragen laut Statistik repräsentativ, aber leider auch ungeschönt in Zeiten des Internets.
Je emotionaler die Erlebnisse (also grottenschlechtes Erlebenis oder richtig super), desdo mehr eindeutige Reaktionen. Die Leute sind nicht dumm.
Und gerade die Großen meinst du brauchen keinen guten Kundenservice mehr? Solche Firmen werden dichtmachen irgendwann. Klein und groß. 
Und wenn die Großen ihre Übermacht derart ausnutzen, dass die sich alles erlauben und über alles Recht hinwegsetzen ists Zeit fürs Kartellamt, da mal was zu überprüfen.
Ich mein auch wenn der schweizerische Artikel 4 Jahre ist heisst das nur, es ist schon länger bekannt. Und natürlich gehören die zum Konzern Metro Group. 
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass ein so großes Unternehmen derart schludert und die Kunden enttäuscht.
Aber wie mit sowas umgegangen wird, wird ja von oben dirigiert. 
Und leider kann sich der kleine Mann kaum wehren oder meinst du jeder kann oder will mal eben klagen. Das wissen die.
Ich finde das höchst ärgerlich. Dann machen die eben so weiter, bei dem einen klappts und der nächste schaut halt in die Röhre und hat den Ärger und Aufwand.
Dass die keine angemessene Minderung ansetzen, heisst ja nur, dass die am Kunden immer noch sparen wollen, egal wie schimm es läuft und wie groß der Reinfall ist.
Wenn jeder klagen würde, könnten die einpacken.


----------

